# Missing cdrom after udev update - again :(

## calypso.moren

Sorry for posting the question what was answered many times here.

I have read many topics on this forum, gentoo documentation, was googling etc and no success, so maybe you forgive me this.

I've tried every idea from mentioned topics before I've decided to write here.

The hardware is 100% healthy.

I've updated old gentoo system (from 2008).

And cdrom/dvd disapeared (what I've expected after reading emerge messages after udev update).

But I've also expected presence of /dev/sr0, but it is missing.

Strange thing is that the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules file is not created after booting.

The udev version installed is: sys-fs/udev-151-r4 with USE="-devfs-compat -extras -old-hd-rules (-selinux) -test"

Please help.

Maciek

PS. Below please find some information about the system configuration.

```
lspci -k

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

        Kernel driver in use: sata_via

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

        Kernel driver in use: pata_via
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2500+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 11 Nov 2010 07:45:02 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       3.3.6, 3.4.6-r2, 4.1.2, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.rxd.hu"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mmx2 mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info

CD-ROM information, Id: cdrom.c 3.20 2003/12/17

drive name:             sr0

drive speed:            32

drive # of slots:       1

Can close tray:         1

Can open tray:          1

Can lock tray:          1

Can change speed:       1

Can select disk:        0

Can read multisession:  1

Can read MCN:           1

Reports media changed:  1

Can play audio:         1

Can write CD-R:         1

Can write CD-RW:        1

Can read DVD:           1

Can write DVD-R:        1

Can write DVD-RAM:      0

Can read MRW:           1

Can write MRW:          1

Can write RAM:          1
```

```
dmesg | grep CD

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-106D 1.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
```

[code:1:3376a3e460]#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.34-gentoo-r12

# Sun Nov 14 19:03:12 2010

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TINY_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE_EVENT_MULTIPLEX is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_SLOW_WORK is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBDAF=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=1

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

# CONFIG_X86_PAE is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

CONFIG_X86_APM_BOOT=y

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

#

# CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211

#

#

# Some wireless drivers require a rate control algorithm

#

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

#

# DRBD disabled because PROC_FS, INET or CONNECTOR not selected

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

#

#

# The newer stack is recommended.

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4 is not set

# CONFIG_ENIC is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_VXGE is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_EN is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_QLCNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLGE is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_BE2NET is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WINBOND_CIR is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=2

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_AB3100_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

CONFIG_HID_ORTEK=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

# CONFIG_SMARTJOYPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# TI VLYNQ

#

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=852

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LOGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_HUNG_TASK is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_CREDENTIALS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR=y

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_ALLOW_SWAP=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_DEFAULT_TRACERS is not set

# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PROFILE_ANNOTATED_BRANCHES is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILE_ALL_BRANCHES is not set

# CONFIG_KSYM_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_KMEMTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_WORKQUEUE_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_RING_BUFFER_BENCHMARK is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=&

----------

## VoidMage

Something seems wrong about your info - sr0 can't both exist and not.

What does 'ls -l /dev/sr*' print ?

Instead of grep, a few more lines around those cdrom lines from dmesg would be useful.

Also, for things like kernel config, use a pastebin - it's bit too long for a forum post,

making it inconvenient to read.

----------

## calypso.moren

Thank you for the message.

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Something seems wrong about your info - sr0 can't both exist and not.

 

Exactly. That's why I don't know what to do.

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> What does 'ls -l /dev/sr*' print ?

 

```
ls -l /dev/sr*

ls: access denied to /dev/sr*: No such file or directory
```

I've checked this earlier.

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Instead of grep, a few more lines around those cdrom lines from dmesg would be useful.

 

I'm sorry. Here they are:

```

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: VIA VLink IRQ fixup, from 11 to 10

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 10

scsi0 : sata_via

scsi1 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xec00 ctl 0xe800 bmdma 0xdc00 irq 10

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe400 ctl 0xe000 bmdma 0xdc08 irq 10

pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: VIA VLink IRQ fixup, from 255 to 11

scsi2 : pata_via

scsi3 : pata_via

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfc00 irq 14

ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfc08 irq 15

(...)

ata3.00: ATA-5: ST320011A, 3.21, max UDMA/100

ata3.00: 39102336 sectors, multi 16: LBA

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3400820AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 781422768 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3400820AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 781422768 512-byte logical blocks: (400 GB/372 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

 sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-6: ST3120026AS, 3.05, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3120026AS      3.05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 234441648 512-byte logical blocks: (120 GB/111 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb:

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST320011A        3.21 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 39102336 512-byte logical blocks: (20.0 GB/18.6 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc:

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

 sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdc1 sdc2

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

 sdb5 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

ata4.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-106D, 1.07, max UDMA/33

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-106D 1.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

REISERFS (device sda7): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

REISERFS (device sda7): using ordered data mode

REISERFS (device sda7): journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

REISERFS (device sda7): checking transaction log (sda7)

REISERFS (device sda7): Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly on device 8:7.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 280k freed
```

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Also, for things like kernel config, use a pastebin - it's bit too long for a forum post,
> 
> making it inconvenient to read.

 

I'm sorry about this. Thank you for the suggestion.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

calypso.moren,

Your drive is detected.

```
ata4.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-106D, 1.07, max UDMA/33

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-106D 1.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5 
```

Its block device is /dev/sr0 and it controlling character device is /dev/sg3

Have both nodes vanished ?

Do you have any udev related updates in etc-updates, that can cause odd udev behavior.

If you make the missing /dev/nodes by hand, does your CD work ?

```
mknod /dev/sr0 b 11 0

mknod /dev/sg3 c 21 3

chmod 660 /dev/sr0 /dev/sg3

chown root:cdrom /dev/sr0

chown root:disk /dev/sg3
```

If it works now, it shows your CDROM is really there and udev is having problems.

The manual mknod is not a fix, it will drop out at reboot.

Do you use baselayout1 or baselayout2 ?

edit - fixed the sg3 to be a char device

Try making /dev/sr0 with

----------

## calypso.moren

Thank you very much for the answer.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Have both nodes vanished ?
> 
> 

 

Correct. Both are not created.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have any udev related updates in etc-updates, that can cause odd udev behavior.
> 
> 

 

Not, I don't have any.

BTW: I don't remember any udev related configuration file listed by etc-update after udev update...  :Neutral: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If you make the missing /dev/nodes by hand, does your CD work ?
> 
> ```
> mknod /dev/sr0 b 11 0
> 
> ...

 

I've created the nodes as you adviced, and it works. I was able to mount CD and read the content (open files, copy etc.)

So, the problem is with udev itself, as you suggest.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Do you use baselayout1 or baselayout2?

 

I have: sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.14-r1 with USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static"

What did you mean by:

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Try making /dev/sr0 with

 

... at the end of your post?

I've observed 3 other effects:

 the photo camera what was always connected via USB is not visible from gtkam application (it was always working), but is is recognized by the kernel when conected:

```
usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
```

 and disconnected: 

```
usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3
```

 the USB stick is also recognized be the kernel when connected: 

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi4 : usb-storage 1-4:1.0

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Pretec   01GB Tiny        1.30 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 2015232 512-byte logical blocks: (1.03 GB/984 MiB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

and disconnected: 

```
usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 4
```

but the /dev/sdd1 is not created.

 I've found the following message at the very beginning of boot messages:

```
starting udevd ...

udevd[1182]: inotify_init failed:

Function not implemented

error initializing inotify

udevd[1182]: error initializing inotify

no /sbin/udevd found running, none killed

```

 Looks not good, do it?

----------

## VoidMage

Could you check if reemerging udev helps ?

I vaguely recall there were problems awhile ago if udev was built on old kernel headers.

I think 2.6.30 should have been enough, but perhaps those were emerged after you've emerged udev.

----------

## idella4

udev is quite problematic.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *calypso.moren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] I've found the following message at the very beginning of boot messages:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Why are you trying to run /etc/init.d/udev

udev-postmount should be being run (it is on my system) it's in default run level 

```
rc-status -a |grep udev

 udev-postmount                                                                                             [ started  ]

***unassigned and not started ***

 udev                                                                                                       [ stopped  ]

 udev-dev-tarball                                                                                           [ stopped  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                 [ stopped  ]
```

----------

## VoidMage

ebuild restarts udevd at the end...or at least it should, but obviously it fails to here.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

What does "emerge -pv udev" return.

What does "rc-status -a |grep udev" return

----------

## NeddySeagoon

calypso.moren,

That  *Quote:*   

> Try making /dev/sr0 with

 at the end of my post should have been deleted.

You have Linux kernel version: 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.   What version of udev are you using?

----------

## calypso.moren

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> Why are you trying to run /etc/init.d/udev

 

I'm not. udevd is started by something, I don't know, I'm sorry.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> What version of udev are you using?

 

I'm using udev-151-r4.

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> What does "emerge -pv udev" return.

 

It returns:

```
emerge -pv udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-151-r4  USE="-devfs-compat -extras -old-hd-rules (-selinux) -test" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> What does "rc-status -a | grep udev" return

 

It returns:

```
rc-status -a | grep udev

 udev-postmount                                                                                               [ started  ]

 udev                                                                                                         [ stopped  ]

 udev-dev-tarball                                                                                             [ stopped  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                   [ stopped  ]
```

----------

## calypso.moren

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Could you check if reemerging udev helps ?

 

Unfortunately it didn't help.

But I've seen the emerge message that in problems with CD I should re-emerge HAL.

I don't have any HAL installed. What is it? Maybe it should be installed?

But there is no word about it in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml so I am confused a bit.

----------

## calypso.moren

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If you make the missing /dev/nodes by hand, does your CD work ?
> 
> (...)
> 
> The manual mknod is not a fix, it will drop out at reboot.
> ...

 

Just FYI: they are still in /dev after reboot...  :Neutral: 

Should I remove them somehow?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Could you check if reemerging udev helps ?
> 
> I vaguely recall there were problems awhile ago if udev was built on old kernel headers.
> 
> I think 2.6.30 should have been enough, but perhaps those were emerged after you've emerged udev.

 

Googling brings up this from jan 2010

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-user/msg_50c3e74ea48f73f42b87c7b8f8ae40c6.xml

 *Quote:*   

> inotify_init is provided by glibc, so that seems to be important. That
> 
> machine seems to have some mismatched components, but which ones?
> 
> It's important that glibc be compiled with the kernel headers that are
> ...

 

So VoidMage appears to be on to the problem.

Recompiling (glibc and udev) might fix your issues and maybe using newer headers that match your kernel version.

Good luck

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *calypso.moren wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   If you make the missing /dev/nodes by hand, does your CD work ?
> 
> (...)
> 
> The manual mknod is not a fix, it will drop out at reboot.
> ...

 

They are there because udev isn't running and /dev is not being mounted (probably), so you are using the hard wired dev directory.

You should be fine leaving it as it is and just work on getting udev working properly.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

calypso.moren,

As Anon-E-moose says, with udev not running, those new nodes were created on your /dev on your hard drive.  

When your udev works, it will make dev in shmfs and mount its /dev over the top of the hard drive /dev so you can no longer see the hard drive version.

Does your /etc/fstab contain a line similar to the following?

```
shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Does df show shm as mounted as follows?

```
shm                    4092872       100   4092772   1% /dev/shm
```

The 4092872 is half your RAM (approx) so the numbers don't matter much. However, if shm is too small, udev won't start.

----------

## calypso.moren

Thank you very much for your ideas.

Following them there are positive results!   :Very Happy: 

I've recompiled:

udev

glibc

gcc

kernel

Except this I've removed old files from /etc/udev/rules.d

And after reboot it started udevd without any error, the files in /etc/udev/rules.d were re-created, the nodes in /dev were created.

It is possible to mount the CD, pendrive, download photos from the camera via USB.

Excellent!

Your support was really, really great. I appreciate it.

So I've finished with a /dev directory what contains a mixture of nodes created by working udev, created manually by me and created by the system before udev update.

Is there any way to clean up it to have these nodes what come from udev?

----------

## calypso.moren

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When your udev works, it will make dev in shmfs and mount its /dev over the top of the hard drive /dev so you can no longer see the hard drive version.
> 
> 

 

Unfortunately now I can see the mixture of /dev-udev version and /dev-hard drive version  :Neutral: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does your /etc/fstab contain a line similar to the following?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I've found only something like this:

```
none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0
```

Should I change it to the version provided by you?

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does df show shm as mounted as follows?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This is what df shows me for udev and shm:

```

udev                     10240       168     10072   2% /dev

none                    257492         0    257492   0% /dev/shm

```

It is not what you expected, I guess...?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

calypso.moren,

Thats all fine. You can use any name for the device for shmfs, like you can for proc.

nodev,nosuid,noexec in my option list just shows the level of paranoia I have reached.

Why do you say your have a mix of [quote"calypso.moren"] ... nodes created by working udev, created manually by me and created by the system before udev update. [/quote]

If udev is mounted, look in df,

```
    udev                     10240       424      9816   5% /dev
```

then only udev generated nodes are included in /dev, this includes nodes made by manually created udev rules. Any manually created /dev/ entries will drop out at reboot and /dev/ is now in RAM.

----------

## calypso.moren

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> calypso.moren,
> 
> Why do you say your have a mix of  *calypso.moren wrote:*    ... nodes created by working udev, created manually by me and created by the system before udev update.  
> 
> 

 

Because a few nodes look like not created by udev during boot. Please look at this listing made a few minutes after booting today (2010-11-17):

```
ls -all -rt /dev

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root       504 2008-03-02  ..

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom  22,   0 11-11 02:14 hdc

brw-r-----  1 root disk    3,   2 11-11 02:14 hda2

brw-r-----  1 root disk    3,   1 11-11 02:14 hda1

brw-r-----  1 root disk    3,   0 11-11 02:14 hda

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   9 11-11 02:14 usbdev5.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   8 11-11 02:14 usbdev5.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   7 11-11 02:14 usbdev4.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   6 11-11 02:14 usbdev4.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   5 11-11 02:14 usbdev3.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   4 11-11 02:14 usbdev3.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   3 11-11 02:14 usbdev2.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   2 11-11 02:14 usbdev2.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   1 11-11 02:14 usbdev1.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   0 11-11 02:14 usbdev1.1_ep00

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   6 11-17 15:20 sda6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   2 11-17 15:20 vcs2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 131 11-17 15:20 vcsa3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 130 11-17 15:20 vcsa2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   3 11-17 15:20 vcs3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 132 11-17 15:20 vcsa4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   5 11-17 15:20 vcs5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   4 11-17 15:20 vcs4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 134 11-17 15:20 vcsa6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 133 11-17 15:20 vcsa5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   6 11-17 15:20 vcs6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 135 11-17 15:20 vcsa7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   8 11-17 15:20 vcs8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   7 11-17 15:20 vcs7

crw--w----  1 root root    4,   7 11-17 15:20 tty7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 137 11-17 15:20 vcsa9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 136 11-17 15:20 vcsa8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   9 11-17 15:20 vcs9

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,   9 11-17 15:20 tty9

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,   8 11-17 15:20 tty8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 138 11-17 15:20 vcsa10

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,  11 11-17 15:20 vcs11

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,  10 11-17 15:20 vcs10

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  10 11-17 15:20 tty10

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 140 11-17 15:20 vcsa12

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 139 11-17 15:20 vcsa11

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,  12 11-17 15:20 vcs12

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  12 11-17 15:20 tty12

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  11 11-17 15:20 tty11

srw-rw-rw-  1 root root         0 11-17 15:20 log

srwxrwxrwx  1 root root         0 11-17 15:20 gpmctl

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root       200 11-17 15:20 snd

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   8 11-17 15:20 sequencer2

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   1 11-17 15:20 sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   0 11-17 15:20 mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   3 11-17 15:20 dsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   4 11-17 15:20 audio

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     13140 11-17 15:20 char

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,  12 11-17 15:20 adsp

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root     14240 11-17 15:20 .

crw-------  1 root root    5,   1 11-17 15:21 console

crw-------  1 root root    4,   5 11-17 15:21 tty5

crw-------  1 root root    4,   6 11-17 15:21 tty6

crw-------  1 root root    4,   3 11-17 15:21 tty3

crw-------  1 root root    4,   4 11-17 15:21 tty4

crw-------  1 root root    4,   2 11-17 15:21 tty2

crw-------  1 root root    4,   1 11-17 15:21 tty1

prw-r--r--  1 root root         0 11-17 15:34 gpmdata

crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty     5,   2 11-17 15:38 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root         0 2010-11-17  pts

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         4 2010-11-17  stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        13 2010-11-17  fd -> /proc/self/fd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         4 2010-11-17  stdout -> fd/1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         4 2010-11-17  stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        11 2010-11-17  core -> /proc/kcore

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         4 2010-11-17  XOR -> null

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  dvdrw1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  dvd1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  cdrw1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  cdrom1 -> hdc

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root       200 2010-11-17  loop

crw-rw----  1 root disk   21,   0 2010-11-17  sg0

crw-rw----  1 root disk   21,   1 2010-11-17  sg1

crw-rw----  1 root cdrom  21,   3 2010-11-17  sg3

crw-rw----  1 root disk   21,   2 2010-11-17  sg2

crw-rw----  1 root uucp    4,  65 2010-11-17  ttyS1

crw-rw----  1 root uucp    4,  64 2010-11-17  ttyS0

brw-rw----  1 root disk    7,   1 2010-11-17  loop1

brw-rw----  1 root disk    7,   3 2010-11-17  loop3

brw-rw----  1 root disk    7,   4 2010-11-17  loop4

brw-rw----  1 root disk    7,   5 2010-11-17  loop5

brw-rw----  1 root disk    7,   2 2010-11-17  loop2

brw-rw----  1 root disk    7,   7 2010-11-17  loop7

brw-rw----  1 root disk    7,   6 2010-11-17  loop6

brw-rw----  1 root disk    7,   0 2010-11-17  loop0

crw-rw----  1 root root  171,   0 2010-11-17  raw1394

crw-rw----  1 root root    1,  11 2010-11-17  kmsg

crw-r-----  1 root kmem    1,   2 2010-11-17  kmem

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root    1,   7 2010-11-17  full

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root    1,   5 2010-11-17  zero

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root    1,   9 2010-11-17  urandom

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root    1,   8 2010-11-17  random

crw-r-----  1 root kmem    1,   4 2010-11-17  port

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root    1,   3 2010-11-17  null

crw-r-----  1 root kmem    1,   1 2010-11-17  mem

crw-rw----  1 root root   10,   1 2010-11-17  psaux

crw-rw----  1 root root   10,  60 2010-11-17  network_throughput

crw-rw----  1 root root   10,  61 2010-11-17  network_latency

crw-rw----  1 root root   10, 227 2010-11-17  mcelog

crw-rw----  1 root root   10,  62 2010-11-17  cpu_dma_latency

crw-rw----  1 root root   10,  63 2010-11-17  vga_arbiter

crw-rw----  1 root root   10, 135 2010-11-17  rtc

crw-------  1 root root  108,   0 2010-11-17  ppp

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 178 2010-11-17  ptya2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 177 2010-11-17  ptya1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 176 2010-11-17  ptya0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 183 2010-11-17  ptya7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 182 2010-11-17  ptya6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 181 2010-11-17  ptya5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 180 2010-11-17  ptya4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 179 2010-11-17  ptya3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 188 2010-11-17  ptyac

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 187 2010-11-17  ptyab

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 186 2010-11-17  ptyaa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 185 2010-11-17  ptya9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 184 2010-11-17  ptya8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 193 2010-11-17  ptyb1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 192 2010-11-17  ptyb0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 191 2010-11-17  ptyaf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 190 2010-11-17  ptyae

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 189 2010-11-17  ptyad

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 197 2010-11-17  ptyb5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 196 2010-11-17  ptyb4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 195 2010-11-17  ptyb3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 194 2010-11-17  ptyb2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 202 2010-11-17  ptyba

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 201 2010-11-17  ptyb9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 200 2010-11-17  ptyb8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 199 2010-11-17  ptyb7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 198 2010-11-17  ptyb6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 205 2010-11-17  ptybd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 204 2010-11-17  ptybc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 203 2010-11-17  ptybb

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root        60 2010-11-17  bus

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 208 2010-11-17  ptyc0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 207 2010-11-17  ptybf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 206 2010-11-17  ptybe

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 213 2010-11-17  ptyc5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 212 2010-11-17  ptyc4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 211 2010-11-17  ptyc3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 210 2010-11-17  ptyc2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 209 2010-11-17  ptyc1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 216 2010-11-17  ptyc8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 215 2010-11-17  ptyc7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 214 2010-11-17  ptyc6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 221 2010-11-17  ptycd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 220 2010-11-17  ptycc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 219 2010-11-17  ptycb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 218 2010-11-17  ptyca

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 217 2010-11-17  ptyc9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 225 2010-11-17  ptyd1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 224 2010-11-17  ptyd0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 223 2010-11-17  ptycf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 222 2010-11-17  ptyce

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 230 2010-11-17  ptyd6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 229 2010-11-17  ptyd5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 228 2010-11-17  ptyd4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 227 2010-11-17  ptyd3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 226 2010-11-17  ptyd2

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root       220 2010-11-17  input

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 233 2010-11-17  ptyd9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 231 2010-11-17  ptyd7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 235 2010-11-17  ptydb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 234 2010-11-17  ptyda

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 232 2010-11-17  ptyd8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 240 2010-11-17  ptye0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 239 2010-11-17  ptydf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 238 2010-11-17  ptyde

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 237 2010-11-17  ptydd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 236 2010-11-17  ptydc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 245 2010-11-17  ptye5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 244 2010-11-17  ptye4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 243 2010-11-17  ptye3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 242 2010-11-17  ptye2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 241 2010-11-17  ptye1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 250 2010-11-17  ptyea

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 249 2010-11-17  ptye9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 248 2010-11-17  ptye8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 247 2010-11-17  ptye7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 246 2010-11-17  ptye6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 255 2010-11-17  ptyef

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 254 2010-11-17  ptyee

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 253 2010-11-17  ptyed

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 252 2010-11-17  ptyec

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 251 2010-11-17  ptyeb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   2 2010-11-17  ptyp2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   1 2010-11-17  ptyp1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   0 2010-11-17  ptyp0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   6 2010-11-17  ptyp6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   4 2010-11-17  ptyp4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   3 2010-11-17  ptyp3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  12 2010-11-17  ptypc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  11 2010-11-17  ptypb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  10 2010-11-17  ptypa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   9 2010-11-17  ptyp9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   8 2010-11-17  ptyp8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   7 2010-11-17  ptyp7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,   5 2010-11-17  ptyp5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  17 2010-11-17  ptyq1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  15 2010-11-17  ptypf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  14 2010-11-17  ptype

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  16 2010-11-17  ptyq0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  13 2010-11-17  ptypd

crw-rw----  1 root root  189,   0 2010-11-17  usbdev1.1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  20 2010-11-17  ptyq4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  23 2010-11-17  ptyq7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  22 2010-11-17  ptyq6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  21 2010-11-17  ptyq5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  18 2010-11-17  ptyq2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  27 2010-11-17  ptyqb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  26 2010-11-17  ptyqa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  24 2010-11-17  ptyq8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  19 2010-11-17  ptyq3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  25 2010-11-17  ptyq9

crw-rw----  1 root root  189, 384 2010-11-17  usbdev4.1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  31 2010-11-17  ptyqf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  30 2010-11-17  ptyqe

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  36 2010-11-17  ptyr4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  35 2010-11-17  ptyr3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  34 2010-11-17  ptyr2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  33 2010-11-17  ptyr1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  32 2010-11-17  ptyr0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  42 2010-11-17  ptyra

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  40 2010-11-17  ptyr8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  37 2010-11-17  ptyr5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  29 2010-11-17  ptyqd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  28 2010-11-17  ptyqc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  47 2010-11-17  ptyrf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  44 2010-11-17  ptyrc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  43 2010-11-17  ptyrb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  39 2010-11-17  ptyr7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  38 2010-11-17  ptyr6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  50 2010-11-17  ptys2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  49 2010-11-17  ptys1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  46 2010-11-17  ptyre

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  45 2010-11-17  ptyrd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  41 2010-11-17  ptyr9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  57 2010-11-17  ptys9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  55 2010-11-17  ptys7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  53 2010-11-17  ptys5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  51 2010-11-17  ptys3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  48 2010-11-17  ptys0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  61 2010-11-17  ptysd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  60 2010-11-17  ptysc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  56 2010-11-17  ptys8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  54 2010-11-17  ptys6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  52 2010-11-17  ptys4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  67 2010-11-17  ptyt3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  66 2010-11-17  ptyt2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  63 2010-11-17  ptysf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  59 2010-11-17  ptysb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  58 2010-11-17  ptysa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  72 2010-11-17  ptyt8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  69 2010-11-17  ptyt5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  65 2010-11-17  ptyt1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  64 2010-11-17  ptyt0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  62 2010-11-17  ptyse

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  77 2010-11-17  ptytd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  74 2010-11-17  ptyta

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  73 2010-11-17  ptyt9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  70 2010-11-17  ptyt6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  68 2010-11-17  ptyt4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  76 2010-11-17  ptytc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  75 2010-11-17  ptytb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  71 2010-11-17  ptyt7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  78 2010-11-17  ptyte

crw-rw----  1 root root  189, 128 2010-11-17  usbdev2.1

crw-rw----  1 root root  189, 512 2010-11-17  usbdev5.1

crw-rw----  1 root root  189, 256 2010-11-17  usbdev3.1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  81 2010-11-17  ptyu1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  85 2010-11-17  ptyu5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  82 2010-11-17  ptyu2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  80 2010-11-17  ptyu0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  79 2010-11-17  ptytf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  87 2010-11-17  ptyu7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  86 2010-11-17  ptyu6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  84 2010-11-17  ptyu4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  83 2010-11-17  ptyu3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  93 2010-11-17  ptyud

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  92 2010-11-17  ptyuc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  91 2010-11-17  ptyub

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  88 2010-11-17  ptyu8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  94 2010-11-17  ptyue

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  89 2010-11-17  ptyu9

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom  11,   0 2010-11-17  sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  scd0 -> sr0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  90 2010-11-17  ptyua

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  dvdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  cdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  cdrom -> sr0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  98 2010-11-17  ptyv2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  97 2010-11-17  ptyv1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 103 2010-11-17  ptyv7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 102 2010-11-17  ptyv6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 101 2010-11-17  ptyv5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  96 2010-11-17  ptyv0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  95 2010-11-17  ptyuf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 107 2010-11-17  ptyvb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 106 2010-11-17  ptyva

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 105 2010-11-17  ptyv9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 104 2010-11-17  ptyv8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 100 2010-11-17  ptyv4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 113 2010-11-17  ptyw1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 112 2010-11-17  ptyw0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 111 2010-11-17  ptyvf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 110 2010-11-17  ptyve

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2,  99 2010-11-17  ptyv3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 118 2010-11-17  ptyw6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 116 2010-11-17  ptyw4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 109 2010-11-17  ptyvd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 108 2010-11-17  ptyvc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 119 2010-11-17  ptyw7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 117 2010-11-17  ptyw5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 115 2010-11-17  ptyw3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 114 2010-11-17  ptyw2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 124 2010-11-17  ptywc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 123 2010-11-17  ptywb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 121 2010-11-17  ptyw9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 120 2010-11-17  ptyw8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 129 2010-11-17  ptyx1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 128 2010-11-17  ptyx0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 122 2010-11-17  ptywa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 131 2010-11-17  ptyx3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 130 2010-11-17  ptyx2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 127 2010-11-17  ptywf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 125 2010-11-17  ptywd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 126 2010-11-17  ptywe

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 135 2010-11-17  ptyx7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 136 2010-11-17  ptyx8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 134 2010-11-17  ptyx6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 133 2010-11-17  ptyx5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 143 2010-11-17  ptyxf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 142 2010-11-17  ptyxe

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 141 2010-11-17  ptyxd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 140 2010-11-17  ptyxc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 132 2010-11-17  ptyx4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 138 2010-11-17  ptyxa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 139 2010-11-17  ptyxb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 149 2010-11-17  ptyy5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 147 2010-11-17  ptyy3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 145 2010-11-17  ptyy1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 137 2010-11-17  ptyx9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 153 2010-11-17  ptyy9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 151 2010-11-17  ptyy7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 150 2010-11-17  ptyy6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 144 2010-11-17  ptyy0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 154 2010-11-17  ptyya

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 152 2010-11-17  ptyy8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 148 2010-11-17  ptyy4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 146 2010-11-17  ptyy2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 158 2010-11-17  ptyye

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 157 2010-11-17  ptyyd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 156 2010-11-17  ptyyc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 155 2010-11-17  ptyyb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 164 2010-11-17  ptyz4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 163 2010-11-17  ptyz3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 162 2010-11-17  ptyz2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 160 2010-11-17  ptyz0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 170 2010-11-17  ptyza

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 168 2010-11-17  ptyz8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 166 2010-11-17  ptyz6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 161 2010-11-17  ptyz1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 159 2010-11-17  ptyyf

crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty     5,   0 2010-11-17  tty

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 173 2010-11-17  ptyzd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 172 2010-11-17  ptyzc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 167 2010-11-17  ptyz7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 165 2010-11-17  ptyz5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 174 2010-11-17  ptyze

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 171 2010-11-17  ptyzb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 169 2010-11-17  ptyz9

crw--w----  1 root root    4,   0 2010-11-17  tty0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     2, 175 2010-11-17  ptyzf

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  19 2010-11-17  tty19

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  16 2010-11-17  tty16

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  13 2010-11-17  tty13

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  23 2010-11-17  tty23

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  22 2010-11-17  tty22

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  20 2010-11-17  tty20

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  15 2010-11-17  tty15

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  14 2010-11-17  tty14

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  28 2010-11-17  tty28

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  26 2010-11-17  tty26

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  21 2010-11-17  tty21

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  18 2010-11-17  tty18

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  17 2010-11-17  tty17

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  32 2010-11-17  tty32

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  27 2010-11-17  tty27

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  25 2010-11-17  tty25

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  24 2010-11-17  tty24

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  38 2010-11-17  tty38

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  34 2010-11-17  tty34

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  31 2010-11-17  tty31

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  30 2010-11-17  tty30

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  29 2010-11-17  tty29

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  40 2010-11-17  tty40

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  37 2010-11-17  tty37

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  36 2010-11-17  tty36

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  35 2010-11-17  tty35

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  33 2010-11-17  tty33

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  45 2010-11-17  tty45

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  43 2010-11-17  tty43

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  42 2010-11-17  tty42

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  41 2010-11-17  tty41

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  39 2010-11-17  tty39

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  50 2010-11-17  tty50

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  49 2010-11-17  tty49

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  47 2010-11-17  tty47

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  44 2010-11-17  tty44

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  56 2010-11-17  tty56

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  53 2010-11-17  tty53

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  48 2010-11-17  tty48

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  46 2010-11-17  tty46

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  58 2010-11-17  tty58

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  55 2010-11-17  tty55

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  54 2010-11-17  tty54

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  52 2010-11-17  tty52

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  51 2010-11-17  tty51

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  62 2010-11-17  tty62

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  61 2010-11-17  tty61

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  60 2010-11-17  tty60

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  59 2010-11-17  tty59

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  57 2010-11-17  tty57

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 180 2010-11-17  ttya4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 177 2010-11-17  ttya1

crw--w----  1 root tty     4,  63 2010-11-17  tty63

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 183 2010-11-17  ttya7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 178 2010-11-17  ttya2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 176 2010-11-17  ttya0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 182 2010-11-17  ttya6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 179 2010-11-17  ttya3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 185 2010-11-17  ttya9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 184 2010-11-17  ttya8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 181 2010-11-17  ttya5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 186 2010-11-17  ttyaa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 188 2010-11-17  ttyac

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 187 2010-11-17  ttyab

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 192 2010-11-17  ttyb0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 191 2010-11-17  ttyaf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 190 2010-11-17  ttyae

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 189 2010-11-17  ttyad

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 197 2010-11-17  ttyb5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 196 2010-11-17  ttyb4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 195 2010-11-17  ttyb3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 194 2010-11-17  ttyb2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 193 2010-11-17  ttyb1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 200 2010-11-17  ttyb8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 199 2010-11-17  ttyb7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 198 2010-11-17  ttyb6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 204 2010-11-17  ttybc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 203 2010-11-17  ttybb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 202 2010-11-17  ttyba

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 201 2010-11-17  ttyb9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 209 2010-11-17  ttyc1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 208 2010-11-17  ttyc0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 207 2010-11-17  ttybf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 206 2010-11-17  ttybe

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 205 2010-11-17  ttybd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 213 2010-11-17  ttyc5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 212 2010-11-17  ttyc4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 211 2010-11-17  ttyc3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 210 2010-11-17  ttyc2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 216 2010-11-17  ttyc8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 215 2010-11-17  ttyc7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 214 2010-11-17  ttyc6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 222 2010-11-17  ttyce

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 221 2010-11-17  ttycd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 219 2010-11-17  ttycb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 218 2010-11-17  ttyca

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 217 2010-11-17  ttyc9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 226 2010-11-17  ttyd2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 225 2010-11-17  ttyd1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 224 2010-11-17  ttyd0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 223 2010-11-17  ttycf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 230 2010-11-17  ttyd6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 229 2010-11-17  ttyd5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 228 2010-11-17  ttyd4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 227 2010-11-17  ttyd3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 234 2010-11-17  ttyda

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 233 2010-11-17  ttyd9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 232 2010-11-17  ttyd8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 231 2010-11-17  ttyd7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 237 2010-11-17  ttydd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 236 2010-11-17  ttydc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 235 2010-11-17  ttydb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 220 2010-11-17  ttycc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 241 2010-11-17  ttye1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 240 2010-11-17  ttye0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 239 2010-11-17  ttydf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 238 2010-11-17  ttyde

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 244 2010-11-17  ttye4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 243 2010-11-17  ttye3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 242 2010-11-17  ttye2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 249 2010-11-17  ttye9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 247 2010-11-17  ttye7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 246 2010-11-17  ttye6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 245 2010-11-17  ttye5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 248 2010-11-17  ttye8

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,  32 2010-11-17  sdc

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   0 2010-11-17  sda

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,  16 2010-11-17  sdb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 251 2010-11-17  ttyeb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 252 2010-11-17  ttyec

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 250 2010-11-17  ttyea

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   0 2010-11-17  ttyp0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 255 2010-11-17  ttyef

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 254 2010-11-17  ttyee

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 253 2010-11-17  ttyed

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   4 2010-11-17  ttyp4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   3 2010-11-17  ttyp3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   2 2010-11-17  ttyp2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   1 2010-11-17  ttyp1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   9 2010-11-17  ttyp9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   7 2010-11-17  ttyp7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   6 2010-11-17  ttyp6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   5 2010-11-17  ttyp5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  10 2010-11-17  ttypa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,   8 2010-11-17  ttyp8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  12 2010-11-17  ttypc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  13 2010-11-17  ttypd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  11 2010-11-17  ttypb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  18 2010-11-17  ttyq2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  16 2010-11-17  ttyq0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  15 2010-11-17  ttypf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  14 2010-11-17  ttype

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  21 2010-11-17  ttyq5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  19 2010-11-17  ttyq3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  17 2010-11-17  ttyq1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  24 2010-11-17  ttyq8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  22 2010-11-17  ttyq6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  20 2010-11-17  ttyq4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  28 2010-11-17  ttyqc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  27 2010-11-17  ttyqb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  25 2010-11-17  ttyq9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  23 2010-11-17  ttyq7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  31 2010-11-17  ttyqf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  30 2010-11-17  ttyqe

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  29 2010-11-17  ttyqd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  26 2010-11-17  ttyqa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  36 2010-11-17  ttyr4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  35 2010-11-17  ttyr3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  33 2010-11-17  ttyr1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  32 2010-11-17  ttyr0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  39 2010-11-17  ttyr7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  37 2010-11-17  ttyr5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  34 2010-11-17  ttyr2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  41 2010-11-17  ttyr9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  40 2010-11-17  ttyr8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  38 2010-11-17  ttyr6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  46 2010-11-17  ttyre

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  45 2010-11-17  ttyrd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  43 2010-11-17  ttyrb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  42 2010-11-17  ttyra

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  49 2010-11-17  ttys1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  48 2010-11-17  ttys0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  44 2010-11-17  ttyrc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  53 2010-11-17  ttys5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  51 2010-11-17  ttys3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  50 2010-11-17  ttys2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  47 2010-11-17  ttyrf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  56 2010-11-17  ttys8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  55 2010-11-17  ttys7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  54 2010-11-17  ttys6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  52 2010-11-17  ttys4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  62 2010-11-17  ttyse

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  61 2010-11-17  ttysd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  59 2010-11-17  ttysb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  58 2010-11-17  ttysa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  57 2010-11-17  ttys9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  65 2010-11-17  ttyt1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  64 2010-11-17  ttyt0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  63 2010-11-17  ttysf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  60 2010-11-17  ttysc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  70 2010-11-17  ttyt6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  69 2010-11-17  ttyt5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  67 2010-11-17  ttyt3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  66 2010-11-17  ttyt2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  68 2010-11-17  ttyt4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  71 2010-11-17  ttyt7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  75 2010-11-17  ttytb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  74 2010-11-17  ttyta

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  72 2010-11-17  ttyt8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  77 2010-11-17  ttytd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  76 2010-11-17  ttytc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  73 2010-11-17  ttyt9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  80 2010-11-17  ttyu0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  79 2010-11-17  ttytf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  78 2010-11-17  ttyte

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  85 2010-11-17  ttyu5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  84 2010-11-17  ttyu4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  83 2010-11-17  ttyu3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  82 2010-11-17  ttyu2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  81 2010-11-17  ttyu1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  90 2010-11-17  ttyua

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  89 2010-11-17  ttyu9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  87 2010-11-17  ttyu7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  86 2010-11-17  ttyu6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  93 2010-11-17  ttyud

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  92 2010-11-17  ttyuc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  91 2010-11-17  ttyub

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  88 2010-11-17  ttyu8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  95 2010-11-17  ttyuf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  94 2010-11-17  ttyue

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   4 2010-11-17  sda4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  96 2010-11-17  ttyv0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  98 2010-11-17  ttyv2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  97 2010-11-17  ttyv1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 103 2010-11-17  ttyv7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 101 2010-11-17  ttyv5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 100 2010-11-17  ttyv4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3,  99 2010-11-17  ttyv3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 106 2010-11-17  ttyva

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 105 2010-11-17  ttyv9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 104 2010-11-17  ttyv8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 102 2010-11-17  ttyv6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 111 2010-11-17  ttyvf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 109 2010-11-17  ttyvd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 108 2010-11-17  ttyvc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 107 2010-11-17  ttyvb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 114 2010-11-17  ttyw2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 113 2010-11-17  ttyw1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 112 2010-11-17  ttyw0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 110 2010-11-17  ttyve

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 118 2010-11-17  ttyw6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 117 2010-11-17  ttyw5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 116 2010-11-17  ttyw4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 122 2010-11-17  ttywa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 121 2010-11-17  ttyw9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 120 2010-11-17  ttyw8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 119 2010-11-17  ttyw7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 115 2010-11-17  ttyw3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 125 2010-11-17  ttywd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 124 2010-11-17  ttywc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 123 2010-11-17  ttywb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 130 2010-11-17  ttyx2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 129 2010-11-17  ttyx1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 128 2010-11-17  ttyx0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 127 2010-11-17  ttywf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 126 2010-11-17  ttywe

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 135 2010-11-17  ttyx7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 133 2010-11-17  ttyx5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 132 2010-11-17  ttyx4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 131 2010-11-17  ttyx3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 138 2010-11-17  ttyxa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 136 2010-11-17  ttyx8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 134 2010-11-17  ttyx6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 141 2010-11-17  ttyxd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 140 2010-11-17  ttyxc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 139 2010-11-17  ttyxb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 137 2010-11-17  ttyx9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 146 2010-11-17  ttyy2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 145 2010-11-17  ttyy1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 143 2010-11-17  ttyxf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 142 2010-11-17  ttyxe

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 148 2010-11-17  ttyy4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 149 2010-11-17  ttyy5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 147 2010-11-17  ttyy3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 144 2010-11-17  ttyy0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 153 2010-11-17  ttyy9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 152 2010-11-17  ttyy8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 151 2010-11-17  ttyy7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 150 2010-11-17  ttyy6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 157 2010-11-17  ttyyd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 156 2010-11-17  ttyyc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 155 2010-11-17  ttyyb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 154 2010-11-17  ttyya

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 161 2010-11-17  ttyz1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 160 2010-11-17  ttyz0

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 159 2010-11-17  ttyyf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 166 2010-11-17  ttyz6

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 163 2010-11-17  ttyz3

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 162 2010-11-17  ttyz2

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 158 2010-11-17  ttyye

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 169 2010-11-17  ttyz9

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 168 2010-11-17  ttyz8

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 167 2010-11-17  ttyz7

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 165 2010-11-17  ttyz5

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 164 2010-11-17  ttyz4

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 172 2010-11-17  ttyzc

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 171 2010-11-17  ttyzb

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 170 2010-11-17  ttyza

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 128 2010-11-17  vcsa

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   1 2010-11-17  vcs1

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 175 2010-11-17  ttyzf

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 174 2010-11-17  ttyze

crw-rw----  1 root tty     3, 173 2010-11-17  ttyzd

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7,   0 2010-11-17  vcs

crw-rw----  1 root tty     7, 129 2010-11-17  vcsa1

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,  20 2010-11-17  sdb4

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   3 2010-11-17  sda3

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,  34 2010-11-17  sdc2

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,  19 2010-11-17  sdb3

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,  33 2010-11-17  sdc1

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root       120 2010-11-17  disk

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,  18 2010-11-17  sdb2

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,  21 2010-11-17  sdb5

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,  17 2010-11-17  sdb1

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   2 2010-11-17  sda2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root       560 2010-11-17  block

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root       140 2010-11-17  .udev

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   1 2010-11-17  sda1

prw-------  1 root root         0 2010-11-17  initctl

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   7 2010-11-17  sda7

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         4 2010-11-17  root -> sda7

brw-rw----  1 root disk    8,   5 2010-11-17  sda5

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root        40 2010-11-17  shm

```

Almost all nodes have a date 2010-11-17 and time 15:20. This changes from day to day. I mean yesterday they have 2010-11-16.

But there are a few with the date of udev update (2010-11-11):

```
brw-r-----  1 root disk    3,   0 11-11 02:14 hda

brw-r-----  1 root disk    3,   1 11-11 02:14 hda1

brw-r-----  1 root disk    3,   2 11-11 02:14 hda2

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom  22,   0 11-11 02:14 hdc

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   0 11-11 02:14 usbdev1.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   1 11-11 02:14 usbdev1.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   2 11-11 02:14 usbdev2.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   3 11-11 02:14 usbdev2.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   4 11-11 02:14 usbdev3.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   5 11-11 02:14 usbdev3.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   6 11-11 02:14 usbdev4.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   7 11-11 02:14 usbdev4.1_ep81

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   8 11-11 02:14 usbdev5.1_ep00

crw-rw----  1 root root  254,   9 11-11 02:14 usbdev5.1_ep81

```

Worst, udev makes references to hdc:

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  cdrom1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  cdrw1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  dvd1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         3 2010-11-17  dvdrw1 -> hdc

```

I do not understand why, because the udev 70-persistent-cd.rules file looks like this:

```

# DVD-RW_DVR-106D (pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:0f.1-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

calypso.moren,

Several years ago there was a well used option to restore /dev from a tarball.  This was when udev was young and immature and did not work with half the devices it does now.  I suspect that option is still around and you have it enabled. Its harmless, other than the clutter in /dev.

I've not used a /dev tarball for several years and I've forgotten where the controlling option is.

----------

